# Signs of a bad SIM



## jbass

Hey,
I was wondering what the signs of a bad SIM are and if there is any way to tell if its the SIM, hardware, or possibly tower problems before bringing my TB back to Verizon? I have had ok 4G coverage for a while now on CM 7 but yesterday it just stopped working for no apparent reason. Any ideas, Thanks in advance.

PS. I live in the Rochester NY area


----------



## mandog202

when my sim died I could only get 1x data, even while sitting in the shadow of the tower

Sent from my Gingeritis 3D'd Thunderbolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## jbass

I didn't think that the SIM affected 3G I thought that it was only 4G?


----------



## n64man

I'm not sure if it's always the same, but when my SIM died a few weeks ago I couldn't access ANY data whatsoever (except Wi-Fi obviously) but voice/MMS would work ok. I didn't think replacing the SIM would work, but sure enough it did.


----------



## mandog202

jbass said:


> I didn't think that the SIM affected 3G I thought that it was only 4G?


the day it went out if i had the phone in any mode except CDMA Only (using LTE onoff) I had no data at all. 4G wasn't on here yet either.


----------



## ramz

jbass said:


> Hey,
> I was wondering what the signs of a bad SIM are and if there is any way to tell if its the SIM, hardware, or possibly tower problems before bringing my TB back to Verizon? I have had ok 4G coverage for a while now on CM 7 but yesterday it just stopped working for no apparent reason. Any ideas, Thanks in advance.
> 
> PS. I live in the Rochester NY area


I'm having similar issues. I work and reside in Philadelphia. For some reason, 4g in the downtown area keeps dropping. However, at home, 4g is solid. I'm also on cm7. These issues started happening this week.


----------



## calebh

n64man said:


> I'm not sure if it's always the same, but when my SIM died a few weeks ago I couldn't access ANY data whatsoever (except Wi-Fi obviously) but voice/MMS would work ok. I didn't think replacing the SIM would work, but sure enough it did.


this same exact thing happened to me, new SIM fixed it as well.


----------



## ramz

How easy is it to get a new sim? Would I have to flash back to stock and bring the phone to a store? I'm using cm7.


----------



## sonami

"ramz said:


> How easy is it to get a new sim? Would I have to flash back to stock and bring the phone to a store? I'm using cm7.


No, just go trade in your old one for a New one

Sent from my TBolt using my f***cking thumbs...


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R

WAIT I strongly advise you do NOT go into the store to get a new SIM card. I would suggest you call up verizon customer support and ask that they ship you a new SIM card and you handle the activation yourself.

I personally went in on August 9th to get new SIM's for both my phone as well as my girlfriends and the process was HIDEOUS. Not only did I have to sign an agreement as if I was renewing my contract, but it showed up that each phone was re-activated 3 times each and I received a phone call about a week later saying something along the lines of "thank you for your recent purchase with Verizon" when meanwhile I didn't purchase anything in over a month through them. On top of that whole hassle, they totally FUBAR'd my device profile on My Verizon at www.vzw.com. It no longer displays what phone I have and am using, no idea why. It's just been a total hassle and I would advise anyone looking to get new SIM's call up and have them shipped out. You don't want these inexperienced people fussing with your account and device(s) please take it from me.


----------



## mikewanda1971

Yesterday i had the same problems described in this thread. I too thought my sim was bad. I had no data at all but could make and recieve calls plus sms. This was like this from the time i got up till i went to bed. When i woke up the next day antisipating a trip to verizon low and behold my data started to work sporatically. So i called customer service and acording to them something need to be updated on there end. So she fixed it and it worked much better but not like it use to be. Then i remember reading somewhere about not doing a *228 for sim cards. But i figured what the heck. I did the *228 and my data is back 100%. Just my experience.


----------



## ericatomars23

You can't do a *228 for Sim card/ 4G phones. It will just say we are unable to process your request then it'll hang up.

Also, I wouldn't recommend going into a verizon store for a sim card replacement. My friend tried doing that and they would'nt give him one. The guy was just like oh well restart your phone and of course that didnt work. So the VZW rep ended up doing a factory reset on his phone which wiped everything then told him oh well Im just going to have them send out a new phone. To say the least he was pretty upset to have spent over an hour there and really wasnt helped.


----------

